# PC schaltet sich ohne Vorwarnungen von alleine ab.



## tino2512 (14 September 2006)

Habe einen PC der sich von alleine abschaltet. Mehrmalige Viruschecks konnten keine Vieren feststellen.
Liegt das am Netzteil?
Oder kann das auch andere Ursachen haben?

Gruß Tino


----------



## kirk42 (14 September 2006)

Hallo , 

boahhhh , das kann viele Ursachen haben .
Schalte mal die "HALT ON ERROR" im Bios auf -NO ERRORS-
ob es dann besser wird.

Ansonsten
-RAM Fehler
-Temperaturproblem Motherboard oder Grafikkarte(Lüfter?)
-Netzteil wie schon erwähnt (Lüfter geht noch?) 

Gruss ThomasF


----------



## CrazyCat (14 September 2006)

Wie neu bzw. wie alt sind die Virendefinitionen?

Vor allem beim Norton werden ältere Definitionen einfach "vernichtet" wenn man ihn neu installiert und anschließend ein Update durchführt.

Könnte neben den bereits oben erwähnten Problemen auch an einem nicht erkannten Virus (Blaster, Ricosta, etc.) liegen.

Nach welcher Zeit schaltet sich der PC automatisch aus?
Laufen beim "Absturz" irgendwelche besonderen Programme? (unglaublich aber wahr, ich habe z.B. ein altes DOS - Tool das den Rechner beim Beenden des Programms neu startet)

Vermutlich ist es aber ein Hardwareproblem. Besorg' dir ein Tool das die Temperaturen der CPU und der Grafikkarte darstellen kann, vielleicht kann der Fehler so gefunden werden.


----------



## tino2512 (14 September 2006)

also momentan lässt er sich nicht einmal einschalten er lief auch jetzt einige zeit nicht, ist also kalt. der pc ist von einem bekannten. ich kann nicht sagen auf welchem stand die updates der antivirussoftware sind. 

Gruß Tino


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (14 September 2006)

kirk42 schrieb:


> Hallo ,
> 
> boahhhh , das kann viele Ursachen haben .
> Schalte mal die "HALT ON ERROR" im Bios auf -NO ERRORS-
> ob es dann besser wird.


Die Einstellung ist i.A. nur während des Bootvorganges wirksam, wenn der Rechner hochgfahren ist, ists egal, was dort eingestellt wurde.


----------



## tino2512 (14 September 2006)

So ich habe nun mal das Netzteil ausgebaut und ohne PC an 230V angeschlossen. Laut Platinenaufdruck im Netzteil sollten mehrere Gleichspannungen ausgegeben werden. Ich konnte aber keine messen.
Somit habe ich jetzt entschieden: KAPUTT

lg Tino


----------



## Bluescreener (14 September 2006)

Vorsicht !!!

Viele ATX Netzteile brauchen eine gesteckte Verbindung zum Motherboard damit "Spannung ausgegeben" wird, bzw müssen diese Netzteile erst über einen externen Kontakt eingeschaltet werden. Sonst kommt da keine Spannung raus !!!

http://www.blinkfueer.de/thema/technik/atx_netzteil.html

Solltest du ein ATX Netzteil haben dann lies dir mal den Text im Link durch unter dem Punkt *1)* *Power On *
Augenmerk liegt hier auf dem grünen Leiter auf Pin 14 und dessen Legen auf Masse (entspricht wohl dem An/Aus Schalter im PC Gehäuse)

vG
Bluescreener


----------



## tino2512 (14 September 2006)

Bluescreener schrieb:


> Vorsicht !!!
> 
> Viele ATX Netzteile brauchen eine gesteckte Verbindung zum Motherboard damit "Spannung ausgegeben" wird, bzw müssen diese Netzteile erst über einen externen Kontakt eingeschaltet werden. Sonst kommt da keine Spannung raus !!!
> 
> ...


 
Ich danke dir für deinen Hinweis....
Hatte diesen Artikel zwar nicht gelesen aber einen ähnlichen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Habe den pin 14 mit 13 verbunden und das Netzteil an die Festplatte angeschlossen damit es auch unter Last anläuft. Es tut sich jedoch nichts.

Trotzdem Danke


----------



## Bluescreener (14 September 2006)

aha jetzt hatte ich noch etwas vergessen:

Bei manchen Netzteilen müssen die 5V belastet werden damit sich das Netzteil einschalten kann. Meistens reicht da eine minimale Belastung z.B. durch ein Glühlämpchen oder ein angestecktes Diskettenlaufwerk.


----------

